# Set of 30 Hardinge 5c collets with case - $200 (Minneapolis MN)



## KMoffett (Nov 16, 2018)

"I have a set of hardinge 5c collets for sale including case.  $200 obo"
https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/tls/d/machinist-lathe-5c-collets/6741874949.html

Not mine. I'd buy them except I have a set.
Ken


----------



## MarkM (Nov 16, 2018)

That is more than a fair deal. I am a mile from the border and have a shipping address in Maine.  The more I think about it the more I want them.  A set?  Great deal.  Imperial?


----------



## MarkM (Nov 16, 2018)

Got a bit too excited!  Realized you just posted it.  Thanks I'll see if I can swing it.


----------



## Bob Korves (Nov 16, 2018)

Any duplicates or issues?


----------



## ddickey (Nov 16, 2018)

These guys will ship. Or I could if I get anything.
https://www.hoffonlineauctions.net/cgi-bin/mnlist.cgi?hoff68/category/TOOLING-COLLETS


----------

